# 1961 Schwinn Panther III



## KevinBrick (Nov 18, 2017)

Just finished putting this one back together. Bike came from Ron in Ohio.. Got the grips also here on the Cabe..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 18, 2017)

Looks great glad it went to a good home Ron


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2017)

Dang, that's a picture perfect Panther.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 19, 2017)

KevinBrick said:


> View attachment 710956 View attachment 710957 View attachment 710958 Just finished putting this one back together. Bike came from Ron in Ohio.. Got the grips also here on the Cabe..



Thank you to Aaron @VintageSchwinns.com for the grips


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2017)

Sweet lookin' bike.


----------

